# Hello



## BrookmanZ71 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just introducing myself. I'm an aviation nut that has no wings so I hang out in the Flight Sim world. I came across this site and was amazed at the wealth of information here. I doubt i'll be very loud here but I love to read so i'll be sneaking around in the back alleys of the forum. I'm getting some guys together in our Flight Simulator X community to form a B-17 group. (A2A Simulations B-17G) Seems silly to real pilots but its fun.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome. Don't be too sneaky. Find a thread you like and join in.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard mate.Nothing wrong with sims, I might even trundle along one eve with a 17' and see how things develop !.

Join in... we're all mad (well some of us are anyway !)


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard from a fellow newbie and B-17 lover!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## imalko (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Serbia! Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to the site.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## BrookmanZ71 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome. I'm glad to see so many B-17 nuts here. 

I come from the Florida Keys down at the very bottom of Florida in the US. Yes its sunny but when its hot you feel like your swimming through the air.

Thank you again for the welcome.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.... Enjoy the place !

Charles


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to this fine forum. Happy posting.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England. We swim through the air here too, mainly because it's normally p***ing down!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2009)

Hiya Brookman, welcome aboard!


----------



## Coors9 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice to meet ya dude...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.


Wheelsup


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 19, 2009)

BrookmanZ71 said:


> Just introducing myself. I'm an aviation nut that has no wings so I hang out in the Flight Sim world. I came across this site and was amazed at the wealth of information here. I doubt i'll be very loud here but I love to read so i'll be sneaking around in the back alleys of the forum. I'm getting some guys together in our Flight Simulator X community to form a B-17 group. (A2A Simulations B-17G) Seems silly to real pilots but its fun.


Welcome to the forums...

I know a good number of pilots that fly sims as well


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. Trust me , you'll find threads to post on. It's amazing what you will find here. The sim thing sounds cool , so I would't worry about it.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Word of caution about the back-alleys of the board....don't take your shoes off, Lucky's been back there and there's no tellin what you might step in! 

I spent a year and a half in Orlando, goin through various Navy schools at NTC there before they closed it and shipped it up to Connecticut (I think). I know whatcha mean about swimmin though the air.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

